# Carbon Express Nano SST: Spine selection



## arrow8 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi all- I need some guidance on spine selection for an Olympic Recurve- I'm shooting 70M outdoors. 

DL: 28"
#32 OTF but could go up 1-2 lbs this summer
String:18 strand 8125

I am looking at the Carbon Express Nano SST -- but open to other comparable suggestions. According to the CE spine chart I would need a NSST 700 (or according to Archer's advantage a NSST 750?... but I'm never sure If have the program set up correctly, LOL) Would this be correct--or are these charts stiff like Easton’s? I will be building them myself to keep costs down and will need help selecting the right length, point weight and nocks.

Thank you!
AJ


Set Up: RH, WinWin Inno-Max 25”, 30# Long WW RCX-100 limbs, clicker, long rod, extender, side rods, Shibuya DX plunger, Shibuya sight


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

I used the CX chart for my new SSTs and took the 550s as recommended, and they bareshaft tuned up to 18m very easily. So for me at least their chart seems quite good. My specs:

43# OTF 
29.25" arrows or 29.5" maybe (29ish inch draw)
String: 18 strand 8125
100 grain points 
Spider vanes 
Pin nocks, Fivics

RCX-100 riser, Uukha VX-1000 Xcurve 70" 40#, Arc Système magnetic plunger. Front and side rods, all that jazz.

Cheers,

Also AJ 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow8 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks AJ

That is good to hear. Buying a full dozen is a real commitment $$$. I've only hear good things about the CE arrows.


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

I am shooting Nano Xr, .830 full length( around 29"), 30.5 draw length, 31# at 30.5", 110g points, eli vanes, and they are close enough to shoot bare shafts at 50m. Wish I could group the bare shafts as consistently as the fletched. LOL.
The .830 shaft selection is consistent with CX chart on page two of dchan's sticky at the top of the FITA forum. 
If you were using 28" arrows, the 28 to 33# group has you shooting .850 to .900.
Adding 2# to your draw weight just gets you into the .750 spine group. 

I have a set of .800 Medallion XRs , 29 " I'm working with, that look like they'll tune out of my 33# bow.

What are you shooting now? How set is your draw length? You could shoot a 27 - 27 1/2" arrow which would probably put you at .850, possibly .800 at 33#.
So many possibilities!
Best, ButchD


----------



## arrow8 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks ButchD! 

I did not know that info was in there! (page two of dchan's sticky at the top of the FITA forum) Very helpful! Currently I am shooting some tired Carbon Ones- the 810's are a bit stiff and 900 and a bit weak. 

The available choice for a Nano SST is 700, 750, 800, 900. The chart in the sticky says a NSST 850- but that is not an option according to Lancaster and the CE website. I plan to use 28" arrows- but just clarify that was just the shaft measurement- not including the nock and point-- so with a nock and a point my current arrows are 29 1/16" long: valley of nock to tip of point. I feel pretty comfortable with my current draw length and the poundage. (I mentioned going up in weight to assist with tuning if needed) Should I be looking at the 29" group and go with the 800s? 

Yes, so many possibilities! What does one do when on the cusp of one spine vs another? 

Thanks!


----------



## airwolfipsc (Apr 2, 2008)

I shoot 29.5 arrow shaft nano extreme 650 on my 35.12oz otf. I van shoot thr baresjaft oit to 70m. But thats me. My aol arrow is30in. With point and nocks. Make sure u dont cut the shaft and shoot it first to get a good tune.


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

arrow8 said:


> Thanks ButchD!
> 
> I did not know that info was in there! (page two of dchan's sticky at the top of the FITA forum) Very helpful! Currently I am shooting some tired Carbon Ones- the 810's are a bit stiff and 900 and a bit weak.
> 
> ...


So,
Have you shot .900 spine arrows? Bare shaft test to at least 30M? What bare shaft behavior did you observe , compared to fletched shafts?
Seems like the .800 would need to be long to tune, but how much?


----------



## arrow8 (Nov 29, 2012)

ButchD said:


> So,
> Have you shot .900 spine arrows? Bare shaft test to at least 30M? What bare shaft behavior did you observe , compared to fletched shafts?
> Seems like the .800 would need to be long to tune, but how much?


I have shot both spines - bare shaft .900 spine at 18 and 30 meters- they were weak, hitting right. The .810's were stiff, the same degree the .900's were weak if that makes sense. I did feel the .810 fletched group was a bit more consistent. My plan is to try them both out again later today to confirm my results-- it was a windy day when I last tried this. If I am between spines- I would think going with the slightly stiffer arrows would give me a little more flexibility? I can go up in slightly in poundage, heavier points etc. 

I have noticed that the front (closest to the point) vane tape is consistently being scraped off. Less so with the .810 but still leaving a scrape. My fletch (Eli p2) is unharmed- just the front tape...What would cause this? 

Thanks for the assistance! I will report back later with my results. 
AJ


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

arrow8 said:


> I have shot both spines - bare shaft .900 spine at 18 and 30 meters- they were weak, hitting right. The .810's were stiff, the same degree the .900's were weak if that makes sense. I did feel the .810 fletched group was a bit more consistent. My plan is to try them both out again later today to confirm my results-- it was a windy day when I last tried this. If I am between spines- I would think going with the slightly stiffer arrows would give me a little more flexibility? I can go up in slightly in poundage, heavier points etc.
> 
> I have noticed that the front (closest to the point) vane tape is consistently being scraped off. Less so with the .810 but still leaving a scrape. My fletch (Eli p2) is unharmed- just the front tape...What would cause this?
> 
> ...


I would think you can get both spines to work with point weight and length adjustments. For my set-up below, I have CX NPX .900 (28.5", 110gr.) and CX Nano-XR 1.100 (26.38", 100gr.) that tune pretty much the same


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

The tape getting chewed up is a riser or plunger contact.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Limbwalker helped me with spine selection. I believe he helped in testing these to develop CE spine charts. They are the most forgiving shafts I have ever owned.


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

"I have noticed that the front (closest to the point) vane tape is consistently being scraped off. Less so with the .810 but still leaving a scrape. My fletch (Eli p2) is unharmed- just the front tape...What would cause this?" 

I believe what dchan says is likely. Does the tear look like it starts on the plunger side of the arrow?


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

I shoot 40# OTF and use the 750's with 120 grn. points. They tune pretty weak. I get perfect bare shaft groups with them however to do so I had to cut them as short as could be and weaken my pressure button as much as I could. Probably gonna reduce my point weight later. So I think you could get away with using 750's and land just about mid field.

Just for reference my bow is:

Uukha UproLite 25" riser

Uukha Ex1 limbs, medium, 38#

16 strand 8190 flemish string 

beiter pressure button

120 grn point

pin nocks

XS Wings

750 SST's at 26 inches


----------



## arrow8 (Nov 29, 2012)

Update: I determined that the front vane tape is definitely being scraped by the plunger button not by contact with the riser-- i found tiny bits of tape on the back edge of the plunger. I tried backing out the plunger a bit and took some tension off but the problem is still there. I have a spare plunger that I will try next and see if that helps.... other suggestions? 
I think i need to solve this issue first as it must be hampering the results of a getting a true tune.

Could it be caused by the arrows not being perfectly straight? These arrows are a bit tired-- It happens to both the .810 and .900 spine.


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

I get most contact with arrows that are stiff. Have you tried increasing bow draw weight to bring the .810 bare shafts to the fletched group? 
How far from fletched at 30M were the .810 bare shafts? 


'Could it be caused by the arrows not being perfectly straight?" all carbon shafts are either straight or broken.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

ButchD said:


> I get most contact with arrows that are stiff. Have you tried increasing bow draw weight to bring the .810 bare shafts to the fletched group?
> How far from fletched at 30M were the .810 bare shafts?
> 
> 
> 'Could it be caused by the arrows not being perfectly straight?" *all carbon shafts are either straight or broken.*


Not all carbon shafts are straight. That being said, Rick has found that straightness is not as important than spine consistancy.

Recheck your BH tune and centershot.

You can try raising and lowering the weight to see if that resolves the contact.

While stiff arrows seem more prone to riser or plunger contact, i've seen both.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh yeah. Do you know if the plunger is consistant as in it is every shot. Or does it only happen from time to time.

Could be a form issue. Torqing the bow, plucked string, weak bow arm, etc.

With out more data, it may be hard to diagnose.


----------



## arrow8 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions 

I rechecked my center shot, increased both my BH and bow weight slightly. The .810 are definitely stiff but I was able to get them on track. 
The .810 fletched are now grouping well with bare shafts in the middle at 18M and i am having zero contact which is a huge relief. I plan to shoot 30M on Friday and will see how they group with some distance. 

I can run through the same process with the .900 spine-- to see if they are an easier tune but that would mean going down in weight slightly and I'm thinking that may not be the best option if I shooting 70M? 

And in answer to your question about how consistent it was happening (Scraping the front vane tape) - it was with every shot. But It has been a fairly recent problem that i would attribute to making too many adjustments int the wrong directions.

Will report back --Thanks all!


----------

